# Best finish for Macassar Ebony



## Greedo (27 Oct 2012)

Going to make myself a wee veneered Macassar ebony cufflink box and wondering the process to get that really rich, expensive shiny look on it.

Talk to me!!


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2012)

I used Rustins plastic coating on a box (years ago) and it was fine. I found that varnishes refused to dry on it.


----------



## AndyT (27 Oct 2012)

I wonder what piano makers used to use? That ought to be hard wearing and pretty shiny.


----------



## Greedo (27 Oct 2012)

AndyT":w3a6tw5e said:


> I wonder what piano makers used to use? That ought to be hard wearing and pretty shiny.




Do I detect some sarcasm in your answer Andy? I'm no expert in finishes as very rarely go for expensive wood finishes. A non sarcastic answer would therefore be good lol


----------



## AndyT (27 Oct 2012)

Greedo":1koa7hfe said:


> AndyT":1koa7hfe said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what piano makers used to use? That ought to be hard wearing and pretty shiny.
> ...



No sarcasm intended at all - just a suggestion of a line of enquiry that might be useful. I'm assuming that when ebony was in more widespread use, there would have been more knowledge of how to finish it.


----------



## Greedo (27 Oct 2012)

AndyT":22ye7ily said:


> Greedo":22ye7ily said:
> 
> 
> > AndyT":22ye7ily said:
> ...




Cool. I thought being really sarcastic guy myself and being a relative newbie and you being an "old hat" on here you were at the wind up as the answer was obvious lol.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (27 Oct 2012)

Macassar ebony is the stripey one and Indian ebony is the jet black one (iirc). I don't know if they would finish differently - they might be chemically slightly different.


----------



## Greedo (27 Oct 2012)

phil.p":3j9728qp said:


> Macassar ebony is the stripey one and Indian ebony is the jet black one (iirc). I don't know if they would finish differently - they might be chemically slightly different.



Yeah Macassar is the stripey one. My favourite wood.


----------



## CHJ (27 Oct 2012)

I would try just finishing to 240-320 grit then Buffing the raw wood through the grades and finishing with Micro-crystalline wax.


----------



## flame (27 Nov 2012)

raw linseed oil will give you a very silky smooth finish.


----------

